# Check out my red!



## reppinREPS (Jul 8, 2009)

I got him from the San Diego Reptile Expo from House of Scales, located in Kansas, I never really got any information other than his parents are from Ron St. Pierre? but I dont know if he breeds reds... anyways, its an awesome tegu and I have been working with him everyday since I got him.. feeding on mealworms, crickets and I try greens/fruits but he doesnt want them yet I guess.
I need to think of a name for the little guy too!! Any/all comment welcome thanks!!


----------



## FoxxCola (Jul 9, 2009)

So cute!!! They are so tiny when they are babies! They don't stay like that for long however


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 9, 2009)

That's a great lookin GU bro!!!


----------



## hailo (Jul 9, 2009)

thats a nice animal, seems really mellow.


----------



## Dom3rd (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks great and they do grow quick!!!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 9, 2009)

nice Red


----------



## KSTAR (Jul 9, 2009)

nice red you got there...congrats


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 10, 2009)

Your red is a handsome little guy, I really like reds, came extremely close to purchasing this one: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/March232009?authkey=Gv1sRgCLbAtM_PkITD8QE#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... _PkITD8QE#</a><!-- m -->

For my first tegu, I opted for an extreme giant and am very pleased with him. Who knows, there may just be a red in my future.

I'm a little jealous, but thanks for posting. :drool 


...Jefroka


----------



## edge911fire (Jul 10, 2009)

i got my red for 100 bucks and hes looking great hope you enjoy yours because i do


----------



## reppinREPS (Jul 12, 2009)

yea, I actually have an extreme on the way! I grabbed one from this recent Varnyard stock, how big was it when you got it in the mail??


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 13, 2009)

I didn't measure him when I first got him but I'm guessing he was around 10-11". That was two weeks ago. Yesterday I measured him and he is 14 and 1/2" long and much heavier in the body, growing quickly!


...Jefroka


----------

